# Let's Play



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good article for teaching play for some lethargic doggies. http://www.trainyourdogmonth.com/tips/playwithtoys.aspx


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

sounds like fun to me!! LOL


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Dave, got any articles on teaching a dog how to be lethargic at times? LOL! Tucker's alway ready to play.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Rita Nelson said:


> Dave, got any articles on teaching a dog how to be lethargic at times? LOL! Tucker's alway ready to play.


that's funny Rita. Be glad, it makes it easier to train , when you have this as a potential reward. Keeps you young at heart too. ound:


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> that's funny Rita. Be glad, it makes it easier to train , when you have this as a potential reward. Keeps you young at heart too. ound:


Young at heart, yep, it's the rest of me that old. Tucker's just what DH and I need along with spending time the with granddaughters.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Rita Nelson said:


> Young at heart, yep, it's the rest of me that old. Tucker's just what DH and I need along with spending time the with granddaughters.


I hear you there Rita. No doubt pets and grandkids keep us young.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Loved this post...my too many toys dogs need a refresher course on how to play. Gads this sounds just like my spoiled kids..lol. This idea is going to be very useful for training TY.


----------

